
Chad Hurley: How We Did It  - prakash
http://newteevee.com/2008/06/27/chad-hurley-how-we-did-it/
======
mrduncan
Haven't had a chance to watch the video, but there is some great information
in the notes.

"ServerBeach had two pipes, one for redundancy, and YouTube was using one and
a half of them, with rest of its customers limited to just half of the one
left. ServerBeach had a great plan, $129 month for unlimited data."

~~~
ivank
On a 10mbit pipe that's around 3000GB/mo max - the "non-unlimited" (for a bit
less $) would have been 2000GB.

------
wallflower
“YouTube didn’t have PowerPoint, just product and stats, when it made the
rounds on Sand Hill Road.”

